# What is a UT 100 D



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

A buddy of mine is thinking about buying this tractor. Ser#0194800959 Mod# 4 1/4 x5284a4. He said his dad use to own Farmalls and this thing is the size of an H can any one out htere tell me what it is?????


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I THINK this is it. http://www2.msstate.edu/~cad2/P0000647.JPG

http://www2.msstate.edu/~cad2/Moline.html

minneapolis and moline
I dont know if that is it. please correct e if I am wrong
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

*actually...*

that is probably wrong. What model did he say it was? not farmalls was it. mmmm should've asked this before I jumped the gun lol.
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

any pictures ernie?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*any pictures ernie*

Bear, Iam going with him today to see this tractor and will take some pictures...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*I THINK this is it.*

Ryan, I will be getting pictures today and put them on so we can determine what it is.... Just never heard of a UT100D before.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK wheres the picturesAnd who got the brains you or Argee:furious: 
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

mg so I was right?
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *OK wheres the picturesAnd who got the brains you or Argee:furious:
> Jody *


*THAT ANSWER SHOULD BE OBVIOUS*


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like an ususal piece. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*THAT ANSWER SHOULD BE OBVIOUS*

So every one understands why he uses such large print... Mom always told him that if he couldn't get his point across to speak louder........ Can you hear him now??????


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Finally-Pictures*

Hey everyone, I finally with the help of a few real pals I saw the to picture heaven. I am sorry that These are huge pictures but you will see a very clean MM Hope you enjoy. I think they reached an agreement yesterday.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice hope he got it.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=30691>


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it's a model utu. it looks like you gave the engine serial # there should be a tag with the tractor serial # on the trans case to the rear of the belt pulley. if you get that # i could tell you the year of the tractor


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*tractor serial # on the trans case to the rear of the belt pulley.*

Bear you right once again my friend. Its a 1948 and my friend says he's never heard of a MM tractor before. Must be an alien from some out there in Califoria. They all seem not to know what is or what was...This thing is huge, size more of a farmallM series


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*tractor serial # on the trans case to the rear of the belt pulley.*

Another Picture


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

that first pic is of the tag on the engine


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i just ran out and snapped this pic this tag will have the tractor serial # on it. the plate you see in the pic is where the belt pulley fits


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*he plate you see in the pic is where the belt pulley fits*

Bear I never got a shot of that tag.By the way the price started out at 5000 and sold for 2200. Bear if you are interested I have a half dozen or more shots of this old timer. I can email them to you if you want me to..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Where did you get UT100D from....takes me back a few years and I'm sure Ernieg will relate....10,000 LB Utility Truck....weren't the UT's we are familiar with made in the 40 's??


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

post the pics here Ernie let the tractorforum world see them. the mm utu was made from 39-55


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Pictures*

Bear, how do I post more than 1 picture per post??????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Pictures*



> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Bear, how do I post more than 1 picture per post?????? *


You have to post them live you or by a link. You can attach only one picture per post.
Jody


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*You can attach only one picture per post.*

Thanks Jody, I should have known that but .....those moments come and go.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

UT 100 D


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*UT 100 D*

Bear, heres one for you. Its hand painted....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*UT 100 D*

Another view


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*UT 100 D*

View again


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*UT 100 D*

Nice tractor..


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for sharing the pics ernie. that is quite the job on the hand painting that took some talent


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You can attach only one picture per post.*



> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Thanks Jody, I should have known that but .....those moments come and go. *


Quite frequently, I might add!!:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not bad at all for hand painted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Quite frequently, I might add!!*

Yea!!!!!! I should have pushed you down the stairs a few more times,then, Maybe I could get a reprieve from theis elder bashing rhingy you got yourself and others to participate in so zealously......


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice tractor and info..... BTW, it reminds me that the Tractorforum Photopost section will be opening up for business very soon. Got the software in and loaded ---- just need to add in the gold members list ---- 

Andy


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

The ut100d Is the casting # on the trans. The UTU means it's a model U , the end letter tells what type front end it has. U tricycle, N single front, and S is for standard front, E is for extendable wide front.
Glenn


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard Glenn! Thanks for the insight!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Glenn :friends:thanks for the info will hang on to that for future reverence.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Glenn! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard. Fantastic information and I hope you will be a regular contributor.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for the post glen and welcome to tractorforum.what type of tractors have you got?


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. start little and go big. 
53 BF MM
41 R
50 ZAN
53 U 
48 U open class puller
50 G
55 GBD
63 M602 old delmonty foods tractor
65 G-1000, brown belly
67 G-1000 , Vista, Gas
74 G-1355
I guess you can tell I'm a Moline man


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Dieselbear have any pictures would like to see them.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sounds like a great collection of mm's. great to have another moline collector on board. pics would be great if you got them


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:ditto: sounds like a VERY good collection also would like to see some pictures 
Ryan


----------

